# UHD notebook sinnvoll?



## hanssx2 (7. November 2014)

hallo Leute mein bruder hat jede Menge amazon gutscheine an die hand bekommen und kann dieses schöne Teil für 90% des Preises ergattern 
Lenovo Y50-70 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


taugt dieses Notebook etwas?


Mein Bruder zockt nicht sondern er braucht es nur für die Uni

Was er braucht ist:
soll schnell sein welches der i7 ist
16gb Ram ist ein wenig over the top 8gb würden auch reichen, dieses kommt aber nur mit 16gb
Es beinhaltet eine 860m mit 4gb vram. reicht das für UHD schon aus?
Wie gesagt er wird damit nix zocken sondern rein Uni Kram machen sowie auch mal Filme schauen.

was meint ihr?


gruss


----------



## Tischi89 (7. November 2014)

reicht völlig, grade wenn damit nix gezockt werden soll.


----------



## alfalfa (7. November 2014)

Tischi89 schrieb:


> reicht völlig, grade wenn damit nix gezockt werden soll.



Also irgendwie habe ich erst gelacht (dachte Ironie), aber dann verstanden, dass tatsächlich nicht gezockt werden soll.
 Aber genau an der Stelle fragt man sich dann doch - wozu überhaupt die 860M mit 4 GB und 16 GB RAM?
 UHD ist 'ne feine Sache, aber gerade wenn das Teil in der Uni genutzt werden soll und nur 15,6" hat (und dann auch noch glänzend?!) - wie will man da noch beim Schreiben und Browsen vernünftig was erkennen, ohne ständig zu zoomen?
 Und der 4-Zellen Akku hält mit der Hardware vermutlich auch nicht besonders lange, wenn man nicht gerade auf einen sehr energiesparenden Modus umschaltet, wodurch die Leistung wieder komplett flöten geht.

 Zum Zocken wäre das teil echt cool, aber für 4K in aktuellen Spielen auch wieder unterdimensioniert (das wird im Desktopbereich ja mit einer GTX 980 schon sehr schwierig).


----------



## LalalukaOC (7. November 2014)

Die Hardware reicht für UHD wenn nicht gezockt wird aber Amazon verkauft das OHNE Betriebssystem kommt für die UNI also wahrscheinlich noch 100€ Windows Lizenz rauf und UHD und i7 für UNI ist auch unnötig würde lieber ein i5 System nehmen was dafür völlig reicht.
Ein Ultrabook was weniger kostet wäre eine Idee und für den Rest irgendwas anderes Kaufen oder Sparen.
Wieso zum Teufel 8Gb RAM? PCGH empfiehlt 8GB für GAMING Rechner es geht um ein Notebook was hauptsächlich mit Office konfrontiert wird da reicht eigentlich Core i3 und 4Gb total aus für den Preis sollte er sich sonst ein Mac Book Air kaufen kostet ungefähr genauso viel und hat dafür ordentlich Prestige und nur etwas weniger Pixel und keinen Dedizierten Pixelschubser den dein Bruder auch für Uni und Filme nicht braucht.
Amazon Ultrabook Empfehlung kann ich grad nicht rausgeben, Amazon hat so verdammt wenig auf Lager.
Aber hier hast du mal eine Alternate Empfehlung da kannst du auch über Amazon Pay Dienst bezahlen Ultrabook
kostet Deutlich weniger Windows ist drauf installiert ausreichender i5 ist drin 4Gb RAM was ausreicht und Full-HD (Ohne Zocken oder Bildbearbeitung bringt dir 4K nichts)

Mist schon wieder zu langsam XD


----------



## Laudian (7. November 2014)

Klar, von der Leistung her ist das maßlos übertrieben wenn nicht gezockt werden soll.

Aber eine hohe Auflösung ist schon eine feine Sache, auch bei kleineren Displays. Aus genau diesem Grund habe ich mein Macbook Pro (kein Retina Display) gerade gegen ein iPad Air 2 ersetzt. Man merkt die Auflösung einfach deutlich sobald man etwas am Gerät liest.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit Notebooks in dieser Auflösung aussieht, aber wenn es noch etwas günstigeres gibt solltest du dich da eher noch weiter umsehen. Die Leistung dieses Notebooks wird definitiv nur zum Zocken benötigt.


----------



## XGamer98 (7. November 2014)

Also Sinvoll? Meiner Meinung nach nein. 
Die Akkulaufzeit dürfte nicht besonders Hoch sein, was gerade dann ja wichtig sein Sollte.
Das Display spiegelt, was beim einsatz in der Uni auch von nachteil sein Dürfte.
Und zu guter Letzt fängt man mit 4k im Officebereich bzw in der Uni nicht viel an von dem her entweder man kauft sich was nagemessenes und spart oder man hohlt sich wie schon gesagt ein Apple-Pendant das zu 100% ausreicht was Leisung angeht, ein Top Display hat eine hohe Akkulaufzeit und angenehm handlich und Leicht ist.


----------



## hanssx2 (7. November 2014)

Da ich nciht jetzt jeden zitieren will, fasse ich mal eben alle zusammen,

mein Bruder kann/will knappe 1k für ein Notebook ausgeben mit 10% Rabatt auf die Gutscheine kann er sich das Notebook welche ich oben gepostet habe leisten.

Mir war bewusst, dass es leistungsmässig völlig über ist, aber dennoch soll dieses teil halten,

meines hat 8gb und diese bekomme ich auch im Desktopb betrieb voll wenn ich den mal ans arbeiten schicke.

Was hättet ihr denn für alternativ vorschläge in diesem Sektor?

Sagen wir mal richtung Ultrabook 

1000€ (+/- 100€)
min. i5 CPU
min. 8gb Ram
mattes Display
min 256gb SSD
FUll-HD sollte er auf jedenfall habem und 15,6 Zoll

So einer?
http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Noteboo...keywords=Lenovo+IdeaPad+U530+Touch+(59405852)

oder sowas:
http://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-U530Tou...keywords=Lenovo+IdeaPad+U530+Touch+(59405852)
Dieses hat jewtzt einen touchscreen  und neh dedizierte GPU

was meint ihr?



PS:

vielen dank für eures flotte antworten. Es freut mich, dass hier so reger Betrieb herrscht sodass man sofort hilfe bekommt


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2014)

Nimm den ohne Touch. Touchscreen lässt sich am Notebook unpraktisch bedienen und irgendwann ist auch der Bildschirm voller Fingerabdrücke.


----------



## Cinnayum (7. November 2014)

LalalukaOC schrieb:


> Die Hardware reicht für UHD wenn nicht gezockt wird aber Amazon verkauft das OHNE Betriebssystem kommt für die UNI also wahrscheinlich noch 100€ Windows Lizenz rauf und UHD und i7 für UNI ist auch unnötig würde lieber ein i5 System nehmen was dafür völlig reicht.



Studenten bekommen eine MS-Lizenz für Win 7 / 8 für lau. Außerdem gibts das Y50-70 bei Notebooksbilliger häufig im Studi-Programm. Das kann mehr als 10% Nachlass ausmachen. Da würde ich nochmal vergleichen.

Die GTX860m gibts glaube ich als Maxwell eh nur mit 4GB VRAM. (hat mein MSI GE60-2PE auch)
Und die größeren (=i7) NB-Varianten haben meistens 8GB RAM drin. Da kann man über den Sinn diskutieren, allein ändern kann man nichts.

Die GTX860m reicht schon für Full-HD NICHT gut zum Spielen. (LoL, WoW ja, SW:ToR sehr eingeschränkt, BL2 ist je nach Level sehr zäh)

Ich würde zum (WQHD)-Spielen mind. zu einer GTX970m greifen. Die wurde heimlich dieser Tage veröffentlicht und entspricht (bis auf einen Shader-Cluster) der GTX970 vom Desktop. Sie hat also 1280 Shader (doppelt so viele, wie die GTX860m).
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M | techPowerUp GPU Database
Bisher gibt es sie aber wohl nur als MXM-Modul, was sie für flache Notebooks disqualifiziert und lieferbar ist auch noch nix.

Die NV-i7 mit HQ Endung sind echte 4/8-Kerner und sind deshalb leider im Idle auch schon ziemlich laut.
Vielleicht wäre eine U-Variante oder ein i5-4300M besser.
In meinem alten NB war auch nicht der i3-2330M die Bremse beim Zocken, sondern die Grafikkarte.
Für Office / Uni / Filme reicht jede dieser CPUs mehr als aus. Eine SSD bringt mehr Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit.

Edit:
Das verlinkte Y50-70 hat kein Laufwerk. Wird interessant, wie er so Filme ansehen will  .
Das U530 ist 1-2 Generationen veraltet und somit für 1000 € völlig inakzeptabel!
Dass der 4-Zellen Akku mit nem i7-4710HQ 5 Stunden durchhält, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Mein 6-Zellen Akku packt nicht mal eine Filmlänge, wenn ich den Lüfter nicht runterregle...


----------



## fxler (7. November 2014)

Also ich kann dir sagen 4K auf den kleinen Notebookdisplays ist unlesbar. 
Haben an der Arbeit alle Fujitsu Lifebooks U904 und die laufen alle auf FullHD dann erkennt man den Text auch noch


----------



## hanssx2 (7. November 2014)

ist UHD echt so unleserlich?
Mein Bruder bekommt eine 8.1 Lizens von der Hochschule gestellt, deswegen fallen hier keine kosten mehr an.

Wie unterscheidet man denn die CPus @Cinnayum
du meintest die HQ Endungd wären laut, warum ist dass so? werden die einfach heißer und deswegen muss der Lüfter schneller drehen?

Touch fällt ebenso weg konnte meinen Bruder überzeugen nicht für sowas soviel Geld hinzulegen.

Hättet ihr noch gute Empfehlungen?
Habe bei Notebookbilliger.de schon geschaut, aber dort jetzt noch nicht äquivalentes gefunden


----------



## phila_delphia (7. November 2014)

Hallo! Also ich würde - was die Kombination Uni UND dezidierte Grafikkarte angeht - nach einem Notebook mit "Optimus" schauen; denn wenn ich den englischsprachigen Rezensenten bei Amazon (Dein ursprünglicher Link) verstanden habe, dann braucht er ein gesondertes Programm um die Grafikkarte abzuschalten... mag in seinem Fall wohl auch nur an Debian als Betriebssystem liegen aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sich lohnen mag darauf zu achten.

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Will Dein Bruder denn nun auch spielen oder nicht? Wenn nicht brauchst Du für ein anständiges NB sicher keine 1000,-€ ausgeben. Ach: UHD bei 15 Zoll... Nie und nimmer...

Vergleichbar mit dem Lenovo (auch vom Preis): http://www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-Aspire-V15-Nitro-VN7-591G-77A9-Notebook-Review.128435.0.html

Andere nette (Spiel)Sachen: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Top-10-mobile-Gaming-Notebooks-im-Test-bei-Notebookcheck.126228.0.html


----------



## hanssx2 (7. November 2014)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hallo! Also ich würde - was die Kombination Uni UND dezidierte Grafikkarte angeht - nach einem Notebook mit "Optimus" schauen; denn wenn ich den englischsprachigen Rezensenten bei Amazon (Dein ursprünglicher Link) verstanden habe, dann braucht er ein gesondertes Programm um die Grafikkarte abzuschalten... mag in seinem Fall wohl auch nur an Debian als Betriebssystem liegen aber dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sich lohnen mag darauf zu achten.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...


 

hi also nein er will nicht spielen.
es ist einzig für die Uni und privat für musik und filme gedacht mehr nicht.


----------



## Stockmann (7. November 2014)

Wenn es nur für die Uni sein soll, kein gaming dann soll er sich was mit Akku kaufen. Macbook Air sollte mal im Betracht gezogen werden bei dem Budget.

Edit: Bedenkt beim Kauf folgendes, ein Tag an der Uni kann auch mal 9std dauern. Mit dem genannten Notebook wirst du es unmöglich ohne Netzteil schaffen. Und will man immer sein Netzteil mitschleppen?


----------



## hanssx2 (8. November 2014)

Stockmann schrieb:


> Wenn es nur für die Uni sein soll, kein gaming dann soll er sich was mit Akku kaufen. Macbook Air sollte mal im Betracht gezogen werden bei dem Budget.
> 
> Edit: Bedenkt beim Kauf folgendes, ein Tag an der Uni kann auch mal 9std dauern. Mit dem genannten Notebook wirst du es unmöglich ohne Netzteil schaffen. Und will man immer sein Netzteil mitschleppen?


 
ja davon habe ich ihn abgeraten wegen IOS, habe zwar selbst auch ein Iphone und ein Ipad und mein Bruder besitzt ein Iphone, aber dennoch müsste ersich mit dem Betriebssystem erst wieder einfinden und dass ist wenn man schon immer windows kennt einfach einfacher

was meint ihr denn wäre denn das ideale Ultrabook für die Uni, Budget müsste doch eiegntlich echt aussreichen oder?


----------



## Stockmann (8. November 2014)

Geht doch mal nach Saturn, oder mediamarkt. Und Arbeitet dort mal mit einem macbook und einen Windows ultabook. Kosten sind etwa die selben. 
Ich bin kein Apple Fanboy jedoch in der Preisklasse ist es das beste zum arbeiten.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (8. November 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> ja davon habe ich ihn abgeraten wegen IOS, habe zwar selbst auch ein Iphone und ein Ipad und mein Bruder besitzt ein Iphone, aber dennoch müsste ersich mit dem Betriebssystem erst wieder einfinden und dass ist wenn man schon immer windows kennt einfach einfacher  was meint ihr denn wäre denn das ideale Ultrabook für die Uni, Budget müsste doch eiegntlich echt aussreichen oder?



Weil auf einem Macbook ja auch iOS läuft  Ich finde an OSX gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell, außerdem ist der Workflow viel besser als bei Windows und auch das Arbeiten ist generell angenehmer. Daher auch mein Tipp: Macbook Air


----------



## LalalukaOC (8. November 2014)

Stockmann schrieb:


> Geht doch mal nach Saturn, oder mediamarkt. Und Arbeitet dort mal mit einem macbook und einen Windows ultabook. Kosten sind etwa die selben.
> Ich bin kein Apple Fanboy jedoch in der Preisklasse ist es das beste zum arbeiten.


 
Was eigentlich wirklich stimmt (als eigentlich Windows Fan Boy außer Win8  ) mein Vater besitzt ein Mac Book Air und mein Bruder ein Mac Book Pro und ein Ultrabook kommt an die hochwertige Verarbeitung eines Mac Books nicht ran und sich in MacOS einzuarbeiten ist nicht schwer das OS ist um einiges unkomplizierter als Windows und hat VIEL weniger Bugs.

Außer dem ist es fast lautlos nur ein leichtes Rauschen unter extremer last ist vernehmbar sonst nix die Akkulaufzeit ist super und der Bildschirm ist hoch aufgelöst und hat sehr gute Farben.

Und man muss bedenken es ist Apple das hat Prestige gerade für Studenten.


----------



## GTASA1906 (8. November 2014)

Âlso ich denke dass man keine 4k notebooks braucht. ein Full HD Reicht auch bei 17 zoll völig aus.


----------



## dan954 (9. November 2014)

hanssx2 schrieb:


> ja davon habe ich ihn abgeraten wegen IOS, habe zwar selbst auch ein Iphone und ein Ipad und mein Bruder besitzt ein Iphone, aber dennoch müsste ersich mit dem Betriebssystem erst wieder einfinden und dass ist wenn man schon immer windows kennt einfach einfacher
> 
> was meint ihr denn wäre denn das ideale Ultrabook für die Uni, Budget müsste doch eiegntlich echt aussreichen oder?


Gerade wenn man noch andere Apple-Hardware hat ist OSx doch nicht schlecht  aber wenn wirklich Windows gewünscht ist wären Alternativen z.B. Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Carbon/X240/T440(s,p) jenach Größe oder Dell E7440, im Media Markt/Saturn wirst du wahrscheinlich kein gescheites Windows Ultrabook zum arbeiten finden.


----------

